# Illustrator - Pfadkontur füllt sich nicht wie ich will



## subzero (4. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute.

Ichs childer mal die Situation:
 - ich habe einen Pfad aus Photoshop in den Illustrator kopiert (Copy&Paste)
 - danach fülle ich ohne irgentwas einzustellen einfach die Kontur schwarz
 - stelle die Pinselspitze ein 

und das kommt dabei herraus (siehe Bild)

Die Pfade sind nicht verkettet, keiner davon is geschlossen, doch trotzdem füllt Illustrator die Pfade als wären sie geschlossen (also"Kreise") bzw. als wären es Flächen!
Es sollten eigtl. nur Linien sein..

Versteht man was ich sagen möchte?
Was mache ich falsch?

Schonmal danke im vorraus..


----------



## ink (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, wärst du so freundlich und stellst die Datei zum Begucken online?
So direkt weiß ich da keine genaue Antwort.

mfg


----------

